# external pump question



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

It says on it Nominal Output 65 watts Operating Wattage 130 watts.

What is the difference between them?

Also, if you throttle back the flow with a valve can you reduce the wattage?

Tnx!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jmbret said:


> Also, if you throttle back the flow with a valve can you reduce the wattage?
> 
> Tnx!


just found it yesterday for myself

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2143440

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply!


----------

